# VW going Indy car racing...?



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

Did anyone else catch that VW (with other engine makers) was invited and attended the Indy meeting and they will be meeting again in the near future!
If VW was racing in the IRL, would you watch he races?


----------



## the road racer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (werksberg)*

I allready watch the races sometimes but if VW was in there it would be really exciting to watch, I think it might help open wheel racing also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (grnVdubber)*

They need a better motor.
They ruled with the great setup of the Super Vee and the Formula Super Vee back in the old days.
http://www.scientificrabbit.com/node/5
Think the challenge of VW trying to get into Indy racing will lead to innovation that will lead to better street motors


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (werksberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *werksberg* »_Did anyone else catch that VW (with other engine makers) was invited and attended the Indy meeting and they will be meeting again in the near future!
If VW was racing in the IRL, would you watch he races?

Since the split's over, I'm watching again. Must admit that at Indy this year, the toy car faction bent over backwards to be polite to those of us straggling in from the big car series. They even let Emmo Fittipaldi drive the pace car, and made ABC show clips from Indy during the CART era.
That being said, unless they go back to the 2.65 turbo, I don't care whether the engines are Dub, Honda, Chebby or Trabant. Jeez, even the old Offys sound better than whatever these things are.


----------



## Mikeg14 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (werksberg)*

The IRL is all about pluging ethanol now. Wouldn't it be cool for the VAG to use the IRL as a test bed for a new bio-diesel TDI powerplant?
It might be neat to see the Indy 500 run on corn & used french fry oil.


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (Mikeg14)*

They should use VRT's!!!







Just kiddin


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: VW going Indy car racing...? (Mikeg14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikeg14* »_The IRL is all about pluging ethanol now. Wouldn't it be cool for the VAG to use the IRL as a test bed for a new bio-diesel TDI powerplant?
It might be neat to see the Indy 500 run on corn & used french fry oil.

They've been burning alcohol at Indy since 1965. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methanol
Methanol until 2006, and Ethanol since.
Y'know, when the R10 came out burning diesel, I wondered if VAG might do something like this...


----------

